
‘Academic’ Torrent Client Offers a Safe Haven for Pirate Sites - dfee
https://torrentfreak.com/academic-torrent-client-offers-a-safe-haven-for-pirate-sites-200623/
======
tribler
The research portfolio of this client:
[https://github.com/Tribler/tribler/wiki#current-items-
under-...](https://github.com/Tribler/tribler/wiki#current-items-under-active-
development)

